
Ask HN: Anyone working on the Delta outage that can give us technical details? - matt2000
Delta is experiencing a worldwide systems outage right now: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;aponline&#x2F;2016&#x2F;08&#x2F;08&#x2F;world&#x2F;europe&#x2F;ap-eu-delta-outage-.html<p>I&#x27;m curious to find out any details as these kinds of services are so different than the ones I normally work on. I&#x27;m also assuming there&#x27;s lots of redundancy built in, so how does such a widespread outage occur? Anyone else who works on airlines systems I&#x27;m also interested to hear from. Thanks!
======
PerfectNumber
Me too.

But I realize that "someone" could lose his job by sharing such (or any)
details.

~~~
Mz
I imagine they are also a tad busy. Answering this question would be a little
like EMS personnel stopping in the middle of rescuing someone to give an
interview to the press. Even if it isn't strictly against the rules per se,
letting the patient die so you can mug for the camera isn't the best way to
keep your job.

~~~
gesman
Well, if it's power outage as some news reported - then it's matter of Hydro
utilities taking care of stuff and maybe typing the report on improving power
supply redundancy.

However I think we don't know the whole story.

